# Lab Blocks



## Rembrandt (Dec 29, 2006)

Does anyone use lab blocks for their rats/mice? I thought of giving them a try but can't find a supplier. Any idea?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Whats it for?

I actually get better results for breeding rats using rabbit food.


----------



## Rembrandt (Dec 29, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> Whats it for?
> 
> I actually get better results for breeding rats using rabbit food.


It's for mice, I did wonder about rabbit pellets. Might be worth giving it a try if i can't get a supplier of lab blocks.


----------



## Lowenna (Feb 6, 2007)

I think what your after is the Rat Nuggets here is a link where you can buy it

The Rat Warehouse

I think its called 'lab blocks' in the US, its just all the goodness a rat needs in one nugget. 

Its what I have always given my rats plus fruit, veg n meat.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

only thing to remember about rabbit food is it has no vitamin C added

mine get (all the rodents this is)

crushed oat (2 parts)
flaked maize (2 parts)
mixed poultry grain (1 part)
rabbit royale (1 part)
working dog biscuit (1 part)
pig pellet (1 part)

and green and scraps

i buy a sack of each from the feed merchant, and make my own mix..

costs about £30 for 125 kilos or so..

N


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Lowenna said:


> I think what your after is the Rat Nuggets here is a link where you can buy it
> 
> The Rat Warehouse
> 
> ...


Good god, it costs a fortune!!

A bag of pony carrots goes a long way to replace any missing vitamin c from the food, plus the occasional brocoli or spring greens and everyone is happy


----------



## Rembrandt (Dec 29, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> Good god, it costs a fortune!!
> 
> A bag of pony carrots goes a long way to replace any missing vitamin c from the food, plus the occasional brocoli or spring greens and everyone is happy


Bit worried about the remark about the oil content being high, prob not best for mice. 

Think will try one of my tanks with rabbit food with some vit c supplement and see how they go.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

reticulatus said:


> Whats it for?
> 
> I actually get better results for breeding rats using rabbit food.


same here...and a few dog buiscits every now and again...they love it.
we get the huge sacks of rabbit food...do you suppliment the water at all?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

GSE all the way.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

Gse ?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Grapefruit seed extract.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

ahhh right cheers...where do you get that from?
for rats and mice?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

You can get it from most health food places. We buy in bulk direct from the manufacturers. Try asking Dex, i know he got some recently.

It is for EVERYTHING from humans to rodents to reptiles.


----------

